# Review of Available Brands in Phuket



## kiuueyh (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey guys,

Been soaking up a lot of info on here and thought it's time I give a little back. Been living in Phuket for about 5 months now and have tried diff brands etc so thought I could shed some light on my experience...plus I know there are a ton of guys from the UK over here so I'm hoping this will be of value.

Brands I have tried over here: Meditech, T.P Drug Labs (Testolic), Bayer-Schering, Hygetropin (.com.cn on box and serials verified.)

First off just because it says Bayer-Schering on the box, doesn't mean it's B-S in the box. A huge percentage (apparently 30% according to a program aired on tv here lately) of brand named drugs are flat out faked in pharmacies here.

Having said that, the Test E and Proviron I've tried from B-S over here have worked pretty damn well. Test, well we all know how test feels and what it does when it works. The Proviron I can feel about an hour or two after taking, get random pumps and I'm vascular like 14 out out of 18 waking hours.

If you're looking for Test P, I recommend Testolic. It's made by a Thai FDA approved company and my results on it have been great. Almost immediate increase in strength, sense of well-being etc.

Being the nerd I am, I did do my research before buying anything out here and read mixed reviews on Meditech. Some say it's fake others say it's underdosed. Unfortunately some of the stuff I wanted to play with (Eq,Masteron, Halo- B) were pretty much only available from Meditech or GB. Decided to go with Meditech over GB due to online consensus.

My verdict is that it's underdosed. Here's why:

- the clen gave me all the usual clen sides;

- the mast did result in a bit of hair loss (freaked me out of course and I stopped immediately.)

- the halo-b did nothing for me at 50mg per day

Putting that all together I conclude either:

a) the stuff is underdosed in general;

B) some of it is legit, others faked;

c) both a and b

If you're looking for stuff like Eq, Mast, Tren I would honest suggest you try source another brand such as Munster or LA Pharma. I haven't tried either of them, but to be honest when I'm back on I'll be looking for something other than Meditech.

As for the hygetropin, I've used it for 5 weeks now, 4ius in the morning and haven't experienced anything earth shattering. I don't have any prior experience with HGH so I can't tell whether these were fake or real...however the cost/benefit ratio seems a little low and I will prob stay away from the Thai pharmacies selling these for a while.

Hope that helps you guys.

Cheers,

K.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Nice post, some really useful info. I'm planning on heading out to thailand next year. How are you finding the cost of living long term?

Also, without specific prices, how do these products compare with buying in the uk, either UGL or pharma?


----------



## kiuueyh (Oct 21, 2011)

Cost of living is very cheap if you stay away from the tourist areas i.e. patong, kata beach. Around those areas, food, accommodation etc prices go up very quickly.

If you're coming to party, then you'll at least want to be near one of those two places.

If your primary goal in learning Muay Thai then you have many more options, check out the entire island...there are some cool gyms in the most remote spots.

As for the cost of gear, haven't been to the UK in a while, not sure if I'm allowed to name the prices I paid for some of the stuff? If it's np, I'll gladly post.

To give you a rough idea, the Bayer-Schering stuff is 25% cheaper than what you would pay in an EU pharmacy.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i was gonna make a joke post on here but i thought.... nah.... phucket, i cant be ar5ed.

i will be getting my coat then......


----------



## Enya (Feb 2, 2012)

Yo Kiuueyh, Coming to Phucket on the 1st of March, and I know its a bit cheeky to ask but I am wondering if you can sort me out with a good hook up for Var/Winny? Ive done my homework and I know there are some much ****ty fakes going around. Worth the ask anyways, carnt be ****d wasting good money on crap, obviously be summit innit for yo bro!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Best brands over there are:

1. UNIGEN, really rate this gear. Its the only licenced gear there thats legal (not the whole range though).

2. British Dispensary- Anabol (thai pinks dbols) and Androlic (thai Green Oxys) these both ROCK!

3. I've used Thaiger Trenbolone. Seems as legit as any UGL here.. but THaiger is still a UGL..

4. LA Pharma and Medi-tech, both UGLs, but, I've used meditech t3 and clen and found them fine (but there is far cheaper clen from china)

5. Perhaps the B-S stuff may be faked, but used loads of their amps (test and primo, and primo for a girl) and seemed very legit.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

kiuueyh said:


> As for the hygetropin, I've used it for 5 weeks now, 4ius in the morning and haven't experienced anything earth shattering. I don't have any prior experience with HGH so I can't tell whether these were fake or real...however the cost/benefit ratio seems a little low and I will prob stay away from the Thai pharmacies selling these for a while.
> 
> Hope that helps you guys.
> 
> ...


GH is far to expensive in Thai- its the same stuff they send form china/HK to UK, but Thai is not cheap.

Don't worry, I get HGH on prescription in Brussels, and it feels no diff to hyges or kigs, or blue tops.. over the past year.. all the same. I've tried up to 12iu/day.. in the end 2iu makes me feel good, and i have no joint aches/pains from traingin (and i"m in my 40s). But fat loss? BS.. Muscle gain?? none.. insulin works for this though!!

HGH is great for injury?well being/and recovery.. fat loss or muscle gain? save your money. I now use 2iu a day and find it effective for joitns.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Great info guys, what you doing out in Thailand anyway mate ?


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> HGH is great for injury?well being/and recovery.. fat loss or muscle gain? save your money. I now use 2iu a day and find it effective for joitns.


the Injury and Recovery thing sounds promising, im still too young to consider it but ill give it an eye in the future, 2 ius long term would be a nice dose. the only you need is money or marry a dr so she could prescribe it lol


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm over in Phuket for a couple of weeks during May, are you able to PM me some reliable places to shop at for the brands you mentioned.

I wouldnt normally openly ask for a source but I can't pm you directly


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

I live in Bangkok. I use the B-S Test E and its exactly what I expect it to be. I cannot fault it.

Also have good results with UK Pharmalab Test Prop over here.

All in all, my experiences with meds bought from pharmacies have all been positive.


----------



## orc73 (Nov 7, 2013)

just be aware the package the 10ml vials from Unigen are usually opened. you can hardly see it, but so far all of them were. the 1ml and tablets packages are not openend. so I guess the 10ml are manipulated and I will not buy them. I saw Meditech Somatrope as the only HGH available right now, anybody tried that?


----------



## ketil_n (Sep 8, 2011)

orc73 i have the same experience with Unigen 10ml i buy in Pattaya, and i ask the lady working there, and she say that many have asked her the same, but its just the packing that is of poor quality so the "tape" on the box break easy.

I belive that, as all was the same, and this is a realible pharmacy, but i did get a bad pip from unigen test e.


----------



## ketil_n (Sep 8, 2011)

For GHG in thailand now i dont know.. Heard that its alot of fakes, but i did see alpha pharma HGH in pattaya.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

hi bros

I bump this thread to know what hgh is the best in parmacies in phuket ?

Are there any fakes in pharmacies or all its legit ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It's readily available ...I guess there may well be some fakes, but I've never had any.

Not that much cheaper though.....

As I've said before, go to Kata Beach.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

latblaster said:


> It's readily available ...I guess there may well be some fakes, but I've never had any.
> 
> Not that much cheaper though.....
> 
> As I've said before, go to Kata Beach.


Thanks a lot bro. And what brand of hgh ?

Is it possible to find vet roids in pharma like tren or eq or i have to find a guy who sells ?


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

bump


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Professorx said:


> bump


Which country you live in mate?


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Which country you live in mate?


Lol just sent you a PM before I see your post bro


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Can someone indicates me a good pharmacie in phuket please ? pm if u want


----------

